# Another cold weather staining question.



## Bill D (Jan 16, 2013)

I would like to be able to stain my projects at this time of the year here in Pittsburgh, Pa. My method requires me to use oil based stains. My shop is over my seperate garage and is heated by a gas forced air furnace. I'm worried that the fumes will migrate down to the furnace and ignite. Can I do this some other way? Is there something small and inexpensive I can setup outside to keep the stained wood warm while it dries? Longest boards are about 5 ft. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There isn't a problem with oil stain in cold weather. Take it outside to stain it and give it a longer amount of time to dry. You are correct about the fumes. The mineral spirits in stain can ignite explosively. Never use anything with mineral spirits in an enclosed building with something with an open flame or spark. Even the spark from a light switch can ignite it. 

The topcoat you will have trouble with. The easiest solution would be to finish with lacquer outdoors or use a water based polyurethane indoors. A oil based polyurethane requires warm conditions and pose the same threat of fire oil stain does so without proper conditions it lets it out until spring. The vapors of the water based polyurethane while unhealthy pose no threat to fire. Just crack a window enough to get some ventilation without letting too much heat out. Lacquer will dry outdoors below freezing but will take longer to dry. Using lacquer indoors pose almost as much a threat as gasoline. 

You could build a tent with polyethelene plastic and force heat into the tent from another building. As long as there was a positive air flow into the tent without a cold air return it would be completly safe to paint with anything.


----------



## Bill D (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for your help Steve, I think I'll try the tent.
Have a nice day, Bill.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Bill - Take a look at my thread titled "Finishing room". Cheap, quick and easy. And plenty warm.


----------

